# navarre pier 8/31



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Fished out there this evening, the waters a little dirty but clearing up. Schools and schools of bait fish every where! Tons and tons of huge hard tails and LYs/alewifes. Nothing worth catching though :/ Youd think with all the bait out there, there might be some predators around.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

there are...imo, they are eating 'live bait" by the chunks.... and are full for the most part....keep trying you'll get something eventually.

is the pompano hole clearing up some?...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang getting excited to try on the yak sunday..


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> dang getting excited to try on the yak sunday..



indeed. im sure past the sand bars its prolly a little clearer


----------

